# My keyboard got wet!



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

[deleted]


----------



## FishWheels (Jul 19, 2004)

How long did you let it dry? I suggest 24 hours minimum.


----------



## iKV (Oct 3, 2004)

*Good luck!!*

I'm not the expert on wet keyboards, but I do have a *good news* story to share with you.

A dorm friend of mine during my first year university spilt water on her laptop keyboard in September, rendering it unusable. For the next few months, she was able to continue using her laptop via an external keyboard connected via USB. In December, she accidentally typed a key from her laptop's built-in keyboard, and PRESTO, it worked!!  Not to say miracles happen with all keyboards, but cross your fingers, and good luck!!!!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Unplug it.. let it dry like FishWheels mentioned.. at least 24 hours. Try a well ventelated area.. even by an open window.(Assuming it's not raining ) 

I've had several keyboards get wet.. they've all made it through with no problems.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm assuming you're talking desktop and not a notebook keyboard. I would leave it upside down for about 24 h (as was mentioned) and then try it. Hopefully it will dry out and work. If not, at least its not a laptop right?


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

[deleted]


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

[deleted]


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Well, if its not working yet, sounds like something is fried. The water may have caused a short circuit. Sounds like the USB hub thats built in is still working...weird. Sounds like you may have to bite the bullet and get a new one


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

[deleted]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

New keyboards start at $29.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

Just get a new Logitech keyboard. I use them instead of the apple keyboard anyways. It's good having volume control and assignable keys. You could get something like this

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10019515&catid=#


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

modsuperstar said:


> Just get a new Logitech keyboard. I use them instead of the apple keyboard anyways. It's good having volume control and assignable keys. ...


My Powerbook and G4 and G5 tower Apple keyboards all have volume control. 
I don't know about assignable keys.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Stick in the car outside for a couple of days - not direct sun.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

http://www.technology.niagarac.on.ca/people/bgracey/prokeyboardrepair.html

I actually did this once (see above article). Mine was affected by wine though which is more nasty than water. I think, if you had some time, you could get it to work. Believe me it is labour intensive. I didn't get down to using the conductive paint as it was too much of a pain, but I was able to clean all the spots and put it back together. Unfortunately there were still about 10 keys that would not function. 

Give it a try, you have nothing to lose really.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

not sure about the logitech kbd's, but microsoft ones (if you get one with the multimedia keys and whatnot) there are drivers you can install that will enable the keys to function on a mac...


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm not sure you even need the drivers. I purchased a really cheap usb keyboard and just plugged it in and went with it. The trick is to figure out where all the functions are.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

Carex... the drivers are for the multimedia buttons... 

if you buy a usb kbd... and plug it in... it will work... but if you buy one that has multimedia keys... you probably need to install mac drivers to get them to work properly


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

SoyMac said:


> My Powerbook and G4 and G5 tower Apple keyboards all have volume control.
> I don't know about assignable keys.


I guess not volume controls, more media controls. My keyboard at home has play, pause, forward and back that all automatically control iTunes when you install the software and plug it in. It also has keys for email, browser, webcam, iPhoto and a couple others that are all assignable. It's very intuative. I swear by those keyboards. I have a wired and wireless version.


----------



## iPodMR (Jul 7, 2005)

If you're lucky it might still work. I spilt hot chocolate on my laptop keyboard in first year university and it worked fine for two years after that. I am assuming it is not still under warranty?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Got Mac? said:


> Is there any way I can fix the one I have?


Attempting to fix keyboards is a pointless venture, especially since new ones start at $29 or less.


----------

